

Why do some programmers think there is a contrast between theory and practice? - yrizos
http://programmers.stackexchange.com/q/151169/25936

======
ekm2
"Only yesterday the practical things of today were decried as impractical, and
the theories which will be practical tomorrow will always be branded as
valueless games by the practical men of today." -William Feller.

